

The AMD Fusion is not my ideal machine. - djinn
http://ghosting.posterous.com/the-amd-fusion-is-not-my-ideal-machine

======
PythonDeveloper
I have two of these machines. One is a quad-core laptop, and the other is a
dual-core E-350 server.

In both cases, the driver provided by AMD was horrific. The drivers that came
with LinuxMint and Ubuntu (not the non-free drivers, the default ones) were
fantastic and very fast.

I am very happy and run both machines on dual 24" monitors @ 1920x1200 and
they scream.

~~~
djinn
Sadly in my case, default driver does not work with HDMI and it does not
recognize my 24" monitor. The ATI official driver does recognize and it does
use 1900x1200 resolution but only with large black border.

